
Ask HN: Where would you go to hire a Python and Django tutor? - djangotutorhelp
I’m about two years removed from doing a bit of web development work with a tutor. We built an MVP for an idea I had at the time using Python + Django. The switch to Python 3 and the newer versions of Django are different enough that a tutor would help me a lot again.<p>I’m looking to hire a tutor for 2 hours a week at $30&#x2F;hour. I’d like to prototype a web application that lets suppliers list themselves, let’s users purchase a membership, then let’s consumers select options for who they can speak with after they subscribe.
======
Nextgrid
Have you looked at CodeMentor:
[https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io) ?

